# drilling light pulls etc



## nev (17 Feb 2011)

hi all,
does anyone know where one can find 'longer' drill bits for drilling light pulls etc?
all the 2.5/3mm bits i can find are too short, and swapping ends and drilling twice has resulted in more than one snapped bit  
or is there some kind of secret method known only the inner circles of master turners :shock: for drilling long small bore holes?
thanks
nev


----------



## gnu (17 Feb 2011)

You can get long series thin dril bits of 100mm and more from most suppiers such as Axminster and Craftsupplies. There is quite an art to drilling light pulls and isn't as simple and straight forward as it sounds.


----------



## mike s (17 Feb 2011)

how long does it need to be?
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-lo ... prod21588/
100mm total length - 20mm or so for drill chuck holding so about 8cm drilling capacity.
obviously they get longer as the diameter of the bit increases


----------



## Chrisp (17 Feb 2011)

Nev,
I have some 3mm x 100mm bits if you want a couple I can post them to you, I hunted for some a while ago and could only find them in packs of 10!
Chris.


----------



## treeturner123 (17 Feb 2011)

Hi

Reg Sherwin used to sell drills with a smaller size at the top and a larger for the rest of the drill. This meant that you could drill a hole into which the knot would fit and still have a small hole at the end.

Very clever! I don’t know if he still stocks them.


Phil


----------



## nev (17 Feb 2011)

gnu":1ci13q2m said:


> You can get long series thin dril bits of 100mm and more from most suppiers such as Axminster and Craftsupplies. There is quite an art to drilling light pulls and isn't as simple and straight forward as it sounds.




thank you gnu, axminster it is! just ordered 10 of the little blighters, lets see how long they last!


and also thank you for the offer Chrisp, but if they're that fragile i'll probably need a pile of them  

thanks again guys =D> 

nev


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Feb 2011)

The easiest way to drill is to use a long drill bit as mentioned above and drill your blank before you start turning. 3mm for the cord and 4 for the knot. I use an Ian Wilkie light pull drive to do mine and it's as easy a job as you can do. The finish is still the thing to be careful of as normal!

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... prod21268/

I ain't used mine for ages, the French don't use pull switches, but they do have the odd curtain pulls..

P.S. Just re- read the post and I have to admit that I have only got a couple of the long drills and I have had those for years..


----------



## nev (19 Feb 2011)

UPDATE.

may i just say well done to AXMINSTER. =D> i ordered some bits (and a 2 prong drive) after 9pm on Thursday, and they arrived this morning (Saturday).
this was no special delivery option, just a first order for some small items.
Its nice to get good service and i shall use them again.

sorry charley if this is classed as advertising or in the wrong place, but its good to know where the good people are at. 

Nev


----------

